
Ask HN: Anybody know of a todo list that can create reports of what you did? - Tierbob
I&#x27;d love to find a todo list manager that can tell me the projects I worked on even if I only touched a subtask of that project. Then I can use it in our daily standup.<p>Any ideas?
======
brianjking
I'd suggest the following as options to check:

* Weekdone - [http://weekdone.com](http://weekdone.com) * Todoist w/ IFTTT to Google Sheets workflow - [http://todoist.com](http://todoist.com) & [http://ifttt.com](http://ifttt.com) * JIRA - [http://jira.com](http://jira.com) * IDoneThis - [http://idonethis.com](http://idonethis.com) * Basecamp - [http://basecamp.com](http://basecamp.com)

------
joshstrange
It's way overkill probably but JIRA has a JQL language that allows you easily
apply filters to your Kanban board which I use every day to know what to bring
up in my standup. I just have a "recently updated" filter that looks at all
user stories/bugs/sub tasks and shows them to me. Again JIRA is a heavy tool
if all you want is "todo list" but it's the best product management tool I've
come across and for < 10 users it's only $10/yr if you host it yourself.

It also has a number of agile features via the official "JIRA Agile" plugin.

~~~
brianjking
JIRA is excellent; however, I hate Java. It's definitely a bit heavy in terms
of what you may be looking for in this case. However, it's a phenomenal and
supremely powerful product.

------
kachhalimbu
I used kanbanflow[1] it is trello like project management tool with built-in
support of pomodoro [2]. For reporting, it has a pretty basic use case
available on free account but should be good enough for your purpose.

[1] [https://kanbanflow.com](https://kanbanflow.com) [2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pomodoro_Technique](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pomodoro_Technique)

------
sk8ingdom
Check out Emacs Org-mode. The learning curve is a bit steep, but it allows you
to create task hierarchies, dependencies, Gantt charts, check in to tasks,
create reports, schedule, etc. It's all in plan text, open source, and has a
lively community.

------
JoeAltmaier
Good responses; I'm glad to see todo lists have evolved since the old pocket-
PC days. They used to all discard checked items, leaving you wondering what
you did all day. Its an obvious good move to record accomplishment and give
feedback on it!

------
teaneedz
I use Todoist for a simple mobile solution and link it to a spreadsheet with
IFTTT.

~~~
brianjking
I also use this system based on Todoists @tagging system. Great option for the
reasonable cost of Todoist per year.

------
bambang150
You can use Asana and simply export into excel about what you have done. I
used Asana alot and also kanban board. I combine both and receive maximum
potential of my life

------
tmaly
right now I just use a simple markdown text file that I track in a private git
repo, one per person. They get updated weekly, then I have a cron process that
runs every monday and generated a weekly html report for the prior week. It
makes it easy to view and you can print to pdf etc

~~~
tmaly
forgot to mention this link I found the other day, using git hooks to keep
track of your work in a timesheet [http://mike-solomon.com/timesheet-
githook](http://mike-solomon.com/timesheet-githook)

